# Pinot Noir



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

So, I really enjoy pinot noir's, especially with a cigar. I was just wondering if anyone had any favorites out there they would recommend. My favorite cheapo is Little Penguin, and I can usually find bottles for about $5.50 locally.

Some nicer ones I've tried:

Cambria Estate Bottled 2006
Cloud Line 2007
Robert Mondavi 2007

Any other suggestions? I'm still sort of a wine newbie.

Thanks!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cricklewood Pinot Noir from Oregon is outstanding. Not sure the price though. I remember buying it for about $15 years ago. Mirassou is another pretty good one for $10.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I enjoy this pairing too. I found a real bargain called Pacifico Sur Pinot Noir Reserve. It's from Chile and I got it for $9.99. I'd put it against some West Coast wines costing twice as much. The maker is Tutunjian Winery.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

mistabman said:


> .....
> 
> Some nicer ones I've tried:
> 
> Cambria Estate Bottled 2006.......


Cambria? As in Cambria, Ca.?

I live close and I haven't seen that around....erplexed:


----------



## popNsmoke (Apr 4, 2009)

i like Erath from OR...good stuff a little dry but taste is good.....also try anything by Copola the green and black label are the best!


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Erath is good stuff - had that with a wonderful steak dinner a while ago. I haven't really esplored the cigar/wine pairing yet, maybe I should...


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

La Crema Pinot Noir would be my rec. My favorite for the price. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

The 2002 Acacia Pinot Noir was incredible!


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

I make my own :mrgreen:


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Mind if I switch up on you? Try Rosemont Cabernet/Shiraz great body for the price. Love it with a med to full cigar. 9 - 10 bucks


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

scottw said:


> Cricklewood Pinot Noir from Oregon is outstanding. Not sure the price though. I remember buying it for about $15 years ago. Mirassou is another pretty good one for $10.


I just picked up a bottle of the Mirassou today based on your recommendation (and the fact that I have been eyeing these for a while but hadn't tried one yet). Thanks for everyone's suggestions, I'll try and give them all a taste sooner or later!

I've seen the La Crema and the Copola around quite a bit, I'll give those a shot soon since they're easy to get a hold of.

I've actually had a Rosemont blend before. I can't remember which one exactly right now, but I remember liking it. I'll have to give that shiraz/cab a try. My favorite blend so far is a manage a trois.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

Well, I have been slowly accumulating bottles of pinot... Only there's a problem, I drink them slower! I had the Cambria (just a brand name I think) and it was a bit of a let down. It was a little harsh. I've picked up some Mirassou, Mark West, and Copola silver label recently, but haven't opened any up yet. The other night the GF and I had a bottle of riesling and 2 bottles of pinot. We went with some go to's though, a bottle of Robert Mondavi and another Little Penguin. 

I've been finding the pinot best compliments a medium to full natural cigar. The GF and I each enjoyed a gran habano 3 siglos during a walk around the nieghborhood the other night with full glasses of Robert Mondavi. It was a fun night.


----------



## Daustin333 (Aug 12, 2007)

mistabman said:


> So, I really enjoy pinot noir's, especially with a cigar. I was just wondering if anyone had any favorites out there they would recommend. My favorite cheapo is Little Penguin, and I can usually find bottles for about $5.50 locally.
> 
> Some nicer ones I've tried:
> 
> ...


Try any vintage of *Moshin Vineyards Pinot Noir*, they are a small boutique vineyard with one of the best Pinot's I've ever had. Very complex and very smooth... Only 96 cases a year and the wine is around $40 a bottle...

Another is *Sineann* from Willamette Valley in Oregon. The best Pinot comes from this region, believe it or not...

*Sanford* Pinot Noir 2006 is wonderful...

*Rochioli* Pinot Noir Russian River 2006 is another favorite of mine...


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

My wife and I threw a dinner party and a guest brought a bottle of "Arrogant Frog Pinot". It didn't get drank that night, so we enjoyed it later. It was quite nice, and I believe it retails around 10 or 12$.


----------



## Rmac58 (Dec 19, 2008)

River Road is pretty good too.


----------



## Natester (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a glass of Kim Crawford Pinot (NZ) alone and it was Awesome ($19)!!!!decided to see how it paired with an El Primer Mundo (EPM) Rosado Oscuro and WOW!!!!Perfect Pairing, simply put!!!One did not try to overpower the other, kind of like skipping down the yellow brick road hand-in-hand.......A bottle of La Crema ($26) was poured and I must admit that the EPM did try to have its way, but halfway through the smoke, the La Crema discovered it had a backbone and decided to flex.......


----------



## Kook (Apr 20, 2010)

One I like that a bit on the higher side (approx $19) is Wild Horse. It seems to have more complexity than most Pinots.


----------

